# Has anyone ever tried turning brass on their woodlathe?



## StDane (Feb 12, 2016)

What would it take to turn brass stock (maybe 1 inch square). Would standard word chisels work?


----------



## bondogaposis (Dec 18, 2011)

I doubt it, for what little brass work I've done on the lathe, I used files


----------



## JayT (May 6, 2012)

I've done a little bit of brass with carbide tools and it worked OK with low speed and light cuts. Finished with files and sandpaper. That was starting from a round piece of stock, however. I wouldn't even think of trying it with square stock.


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

dont even think of square brass on a wood lathe you will be hurt. However round brass can be lightly shaped and polished on a wood lathe.
I limit myself to turning off the surface of plumbers brass compression fitting nuts to make furules for handles.
please buy or borrow a metal lathe or take a machine shop nightclass for access to one


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

*square stock



? NO NO NO !!!
in a WOOD LATHE CHUCK

Click to expand...

? NO NO NO!!!*

but ~ however, you CAN get a metal lathe chuck and turn ROUND STOCK easily.
well, not "easily", but with some time and patience, it can be done with files and carbide cutters.
you can purchase a metal lathe chuck off of ebay for a modest price.
and you can purchase brass round stock in any dimension you need. (cut to the size you need).
square stock needs a lathe specifically designed and used for metal - not wood.
Please explain a little of just what you want to accomplish with your brass square stock.

this is what I have done with my Harbor Freight wood lathe with a metal turning chuck.



















*NEVER ~ EVER ~ NEVER turn metal objects on a wood lathe without the proper tools*

.

.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Ipe is harder than brass and I've turned ipe quite a few times with carbide.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

The best I can do with my spring-pole lathe is simple brass candlesticks.










I will admit that little ring handle gets wrapped up in the rope every now and then and things go flying, but …


----------



## GrantA (Jul 19, 2014)

I usually use this little guy for such a task


----------



## moke (Oct 19, 2010)

I too have used files for round stock brass in a wood chuck (with pin jaws). I now have a metal lathe, so I have not lately….I would never subject good tools to brass, other than a replaceable insert carbide. I would never turn square stock. That would not only be dangerouse but would have a tragic end to the tool. You can order brass rod on ebay for dirt cheap….buy new stack and use a file…clean out the file with a "card" cleaner often and move the file around other wise you will ruin it too…..and turn slow…..4-500 rpm….


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I have turned brass plumbing fittings down (for tool handle inserts) using a carbide tool … worked okay, but I felt like I was abusing my lathe.

If I were going to do a lot of brass/metal work, I think I would invest in a small metal lathe.

Comes down to selecting and using the right tool for the job.


----------



## RonAylor1760 (Aug 17, 2016)

Come on guys … post #6 is funny!


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

> The best I can do with my spring-pole lathe is simple brass candlesticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ron, you made me laugh out loud with this one…...Thanks for that !!!!!


----------



## Kelster58 (Dec 2, 2016)

> *square stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mr. Smith is a WISE man…....


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

> The best I can do with my spring-pole lathe is simple brass candlesticks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The things a fellow has to do to keep his post count up! LOL
And this is April [fools] you know.


----------



## StDane (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks all for your input. I'm officially a little smarter now.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

just for comparison: this is a photo of a metal turning chuck.
it is quite heavy and should not be used with an adapter to
either reduce or move up from the 1"x8 thread it is designed for.
operating ANY power tool in any fashion from which it was intended,
is putting your own health and safety at definite risk.










.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

> ... operating ANY power tool in any fashion from which it was intended, is putting your own health and safety at definite risk.


Well said!


----------

